# The Swimmer by David Haynes. (Thrilller) 77p/99c



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

November 2011 - The battered body of a swimmer is dragged out of the stormy Atlantic Ocean onto a small rocky cove in West Cornwall, no-one is able to provide clues to his identity, except for one man and he's trying his hardest to turn his back on the human race.

October 1919 - Thirty one men lose their lives in a horrific accident in an exposed Cornish tin mine.

How are the two incidents linked?

Local journalist May Jones and writer, turned hermit Joseph George form an unlikely partnership and attempt to find out

Set in a wild, coastal landscape famed for murderous smugglers, plundered shipwrecks and ghostly tin mines, the story weaves through the backdrop of far West Cornwall, a land drenched in the blood of forgotten men.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

David ---------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Any Reviews would be Great, I've had 6 reviews in the Uk averaging 4 stars but none in the US, so come on be the first!!!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Getting great reviews in the UK - check them out -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Swimmer-ebook/dp/B0094EI064/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346605812&sr=1-6


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

New Blurb, new cover and 2 x  5* Reviews!!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've finally got off the ground whis month in the .COm world and sold one book!  Whilst this might not seem like a cause for celebration I can assure you if you've been staring at the 'beige wall of shame' on the KDP reports for .COm it's a massive cause of jubilation.  Hurrahh!!!!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Price reduction for this great thriller for a limited time only!!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Only 3 days left before it goes back up to full price!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

The experiment with the 99c price was unsuccesful!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

reverted back to old blurb


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Changed the titel to reflect the free status of the book


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Only just got round to modifying the title!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

5.0 out of 5 stars Brilliant Read, 26 Dec 2012 
By kenspen - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What is this?) 
This review is from: The Swimmer (Kindle Edition) 
Hailing not only from Cornwall but from St Just (the location featured in the story) I can say that not only is the storyline good in its own right but the descriptive text relating to St Just captures the very essence of the Penwith peninsula exactly. Can't wait for the next David Haynes story - brilliant read in every respect. 

5.0 out of 5 stars An unexpected gem!, 31 Dec 2012 
By M. J. Sellors "mjscool007" (derby, england) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    This review is from: The Swimmer (Kindle Edition) 
As a keen visitor to the area, I was really absorbed by way the author describes the Cornish landscape. It is very apparent that he knows the region in great detail and has meticulously researched local historical events, interweaving these into what is a terrific plot. I thought the two main characters were developed well and the narrative built up to exciting climax. Heartily recommended!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

This is now on sale for $1.50!

Its picking up great reviews in the UK!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

If you like a great thriller, you'll enjoy this one!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

The Swimmer is now back on sale with Amazon. It was unpublished last month for editing. At a bargain price too!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Bumped*

New review : 
4 stars
The Swimmer is David Haynes first book and as a début (albeit with an overhaul), this is a very good book.

May and Joseph start investigating the case of an unknown swimmer whose battered body washes up on shore on a winter's day in Cornwall. The story is not just set in the present, but goes back a hundred years into Cornwall's tin mining industry era.

In the main, this is a quite gentle murder/mystery although there are a small handful of swear words that sometimes stopped me short. I enjoyed the descriptions of the bleak winter landscapes and seascapes. Even I was feeling a bit damp at times reading the story.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

November 2011 - The battered body of a swimmer is dragged out of the stormy Atlantic Ocean onto a small rocky cove in West Cornwall, no-one is able to provide clues to his identity, except for one man and he’s trying his hardest to turn his back on the human race.

October 1919 - Thirty one men lose their lives in a horrific accident in an exposed Cornish tin mine.

How are the two incidents linked?

Local journalist May Jones and writer, turned hermit Joseph George form an unlikely partnership and attempt to find out

Set in a wild, coastal landscape famed for murderous smugglers, plundered shipwrecks and ghostly tin mines, the story weaves through the backdrop of far West Cornwall, a land drenched in the blood of forgotten men.

24 reviews in the UK and only 6 on .COM


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Selected as English kindle Mystery lovers bookclub bargain book of the month on Goddreads


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Does bumping it do any good?


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Bumpity Mcbump from bumpchester.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

The Swimmer is available as a paperback or kindle version.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just started reading this, it's off to a good start.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers! 
Its not like the macabre stories at all!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I noticed  Although I am detecting something sinister.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Humans are always sinister!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

A reasonable observation


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

A cracking four star review! Here's a snippet.

"It's a well written thriller that is paced well. The revelations along the way are interspersed with the development of the relationship between the two lead characters. The author does a fantastic job of setting the scene."


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

British thriller set in beautiful coastal Cornwall. A county rich in history and wonderful scenery.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Over the next month (UK Summer) I've reduced the price of The Swimmer to 99p/ $1.49!

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0094EI064

.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094EI064


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Grab yourself a bargain! 99c only for another two weeks!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Topic Summary
Posted on: August 10, 2013, 11:28:28 PM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Grab yourself a bargain! 99c only for another two weeks!
Posted on: August 04, 2013, 12:02:54 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Over the next month (UK Summer) I've reduced the price of The Swimmer to 99p/ $1.49!

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0094EI064

.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094EI064
Posted on: July 27, 2013, 08:53:49 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
British thriller set in beautiful coastal Cornwall. A county rich in history and wonderful scenery.

Posted on: July 10, 2013, 10:52:03 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
A cracking four star review! Here's a snippet.

"It's a well written thriller that is paced well. The revelations along the way are interspersed with the development of the relationship between the two lead characters. The author does a fantastic job of setting the scene."
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 07:17:39 AM Posted by: TechnoHippy
Insert Quote
A reasonable observation 
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 06:49:24 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Humans are always sinister!
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 06:22:57 AM Posted by: TechnoHippy
Insert Quote
I noticed  Although I am detecting something sinister.
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 05:15:27 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Cheers! 
Its not like the macabre stories at all!
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 04:53:30 AM Posted by: TechnoHippy
Insert Quote
I've just started reading this, it's off to a good start.
Posted on: July 02, 2013, 03:46:48 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
The Swimmer is available as a paperback or kindle version.
Posted on: May 29, 2013, 04:02:39 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Bumpity Mcbump from bumpchester.
Posted on: May 22, 2013, 09:12:53 PM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Does bumping it do any good?
Posted on: May 13, 2013, 11:19:18 PM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
Selected as English kindle Mystery lovers bookclub bargain book of the month on Goddreads
Posted on: April 25, 2013, 04:28:47 AM Posted by: davidhaynes
Insert Quote
November 2011 - The battered body of a swimmer is dragged out of the stormy Atlantic Ocean onto a small rocky cove in West Cornwall, no-one is able to provide clues to his identity, except for one man and he's trying his hardest to turn his back on the human race.

October 1919 - Thirty one men lose their lives in a horrific accident in an exposed Cornish tin mine.

How are the two incidents linked?

Local journalist May Jones and writer, turned hermit Joseph George form an unlikely partnership and attempt to find out

Set in a wild, coastal landscape famed for murderous smugglers, plundered shipwrecks and ghostly tin mines, the story weaves through the backdrop of far West Cornwall, a land drenched in the blood of forgotten men.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Swimmer-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B0094EI064/ref=tmm_kin_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094EI064/?tag=kbpst-20


----------

